# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Internal stairs coating

## barney118

Hi my new internal spotted gum stairs are due to be installed in a month. What do I coat them with? Polyurethane or estapol ? Where do you buy the product is this a DIY project or should I get a floor polisher in?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gaza

Bona traffic water based 2pac commercial poly 
Sand with orbital to 150g wack on sealer then top coat   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> Bona traffic water based 2pac commercial poly 
> Sand with orbital to 150g wack on sealer then top coat   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Gaza where would I get the sealer and poly  from?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

http://www.bona.net.au/HomeOwners/Bo...etailers1.aspx  
I have Bona on my floor. Has anyone used the Refresh product?

----------


## barney118

> http://www.bona.net.au/HomeOwners/Bo...etailers1.aspx  
> I have Bona on my floor. Has anyone used the Refresh product?

  Thanks OBBob  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

I used Synteko Star20.  Being a 2 part water based finish it wont yellow over time.  Been down maybe a year and still great.

----------


## OBBob

Yes, it's the lighter non-yellowing look that attracted me to water bases as well ... also much more pleasant on the nose when applied. The interesting thing is that they say (Bona at least) that it can be maintained and refreshed and if that is done it really should have to be completely re-done. Clean very carefully, apply refresher coat, wait two hours (be careful for 24 hours) ... done. I must get some and try a sample somewhere discrete.

----------


## barney118

> I used Synteko Star20.  Being a 2 part water based finish it wont yellow over time.  Been down maybe a year and still great.

  Phil just rang syntenko supplier they use the nova products now as the other is superseded they also recommend using a non slip additive such as inter grain ultragrip additive, screen between coats 3 in total. This is not a simple as I first thought.   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

> Phil just rang syntenko supplier they use the nova products now as the other is superseded they also recommend using a non slip additive such as inter grain ultragrip additive, screen between coats 3 in total. This is not a simple as I first thought.   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Good to know.
Interesting the non-slip recommendation.  Seems compliance is at play about making stairs non-slip.  My stair maker put 3 leading edge grooves in my treads which I was unhappy about.  I don't consider satin or matt finishes to be slippery at all.  The codes really bug me at times.

----------


## Gaza

Here is some spotted gum I did last week,  
Water based satin (still wet in photo)   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> Here is some spotted gum I did last week,  
> Water based satin (still wet in photo)   
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Gaza just std satin, how many coats? Will satin yellow over time?  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## phild01

The water based finishes don't yellow like solvent based ones.

----------


## Gaza

> Gaza just std satin, how many coats? Will satin yellow over time?  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  1 sealer
2 top coats 
Sanded timber to 120g
Apply sealer 
Apply top 
Sand 180g
Apply top   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

I wish someone had a standard as everyone has their own method.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

